# MH 50 brake adjusting screw spring ?



## chev57 (11 mo ago)

Hello and thanks for allowing me to join. I have recently added a Massey Harris 50 to the garage. Upon further investigation of why the brakes wouldn't work. I found the adjusting screw spring on both sides are broken. Now it seems to be a challenge to find replacements. Any suggestions or help would be appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning chev57, welcome to the forum.

Check out page 40 of the attached catalog from Stevens Tractor. They may be able to get the springs you need, Have you checked the drums and shoes for serviceability? 



https://www.stevenstractor.com/MasseyFergusonFullPDFdownloadablecatalog.pdf


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## chev57 (11 mo ago)

Thanks for info BigT. And the welcome pogobill. The drums and shoes are in great shape. I'll check out stevens tractor. Thanks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

My experience with old tractor brakes is that you have to "stand on them" for best results.


----------



## chev57 (11 mo ago)

Yes tractor breaks have to put up with a lot of abuse in a pretty hostile environment. Heres hoping i get these brakes working the way they should. Got a order list made up for Stevens.


----------

